# Unbelievable catch...pic heavy



## jackstraw

I had a great holiday season fishing with Michelle and her Dad, Charlie. Charlie and I started off the week on a great Redfish bite with as many slot fish as you wanted to catch and a couple nice overs as well. Michelle and I plugged our way to 30 Trout, including 3 over 20 inches, and several good Reds...but it took us three days to do it. But the greatest catch of all was Michelle. She said YES, and accepted my proposal on Christmas day! From now on, it will be my "fiance" kicking my tail on the water.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Congrats!!! A great catch for sure!
whens the big day?


----------



## Jason

Looks like good times were had by all!!! Congrats on a wonderful day!


----------



## pompanopete

Congrats on both.


----------



## Rocko

Congrats to all! looks like an awesome day for sure


----------



## Bullshark

That area is one of my favorite fishing places in the south. We usually start where you all were then head up into Browns Creek for the out going tide. So pretty over there. I have never used and of those baits you all have there which I will now try.


----------



## grey ghost

nice!!


----------



## jackstraw

thanx for the kind words guys. i am truly blessed to have such a wonderful gal, and fishing partner!


----------



## devndeb

AWSOME deal, Jack...CONGRATS!


----------



## Rocko

awesome day for sure! and congrats to the best catch of the season!


----------



## swampthang1974

nice looks fun


----------

